# Best Drugstore Shampoo/Conditioner for Dry Hair?



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

I've been using Redken All Soft, which I absolutely love, but unfortunately can't afford it right now. I've recently tried Aussie Moisture formula...and have found it anything but moisturizing. My hair feels very straw-like which I am definitely not used to! Does anyone have a recommendation for a really good drugstore conditioner and/or shampoo that's pretty moisturizing?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe you could try a moisturizing hair masque (I don't have any recs, unfortunately)? It may do more for you than shampoo and conditioner alone. Another thing you can try: argan oil. (Just argan oil on its own, though. None of the hair oils with silicones added. You'd add it while your hair is damp or wet, before blowdrying.)  My favourite drugstore haircare range is Tresemme. You'll want the Moisture Rich range for the shampoo and conditioner, and possibly some of the Nourishing Rituals products as well. Giovanni has some good stuff, too (you'll want either products from the 2Chic Ultra-Moist collection or the Smooth as Silk products.)  I also liked Suave's almond and shea butter shampoo and conditioner. I say "liked" because while it was hydrating, something in it caused my forehead to break out.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 28, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I also liked Suave's almond and shea butter shampoo and conditioner. I say "liked" because while it was hydrating, something in it caused my forehead to break out.


  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## HambreSensorial (Sep 28, 2014)

L'Oreal EverSleek, I would skip the conditioner and use the mask after the shampoo; the line has no sulphates and the shampoo is pretty mild for being kind of a drugstore one. In my experience is hard finding gentle enough shampoos for dry hair in the drugstore area. The mask is also pretty good! 

  For finishing the Aussie one you can mix a little bit of oil -the one you have, whatever- _into the portion_ _you're using each time_, it will make the shampoo milder  You can also put it in your hair, maybe just the tips it depends on your hair.


----------



## Aoife (Oct 1, 2014)

I love Giovanni's Smooth As Silk shampoo, conditioner, and hair mask.  They also have an Ultra Moist line, which I bet is great as well.  This is also as natural it gets at the drugstore, besides Alba Botanicals, which I also love for dry hair.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw Joico in the Woolworths supermarket the other day. Was sure they were a salon only brand. I've just switched to Joico after years of DeLorenzo (Australian salon brand) and loving it - so much lighter on my hair. I think I was over moisturising it.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 17, 2015)

makeupmonster said:


> I've been using Redken All Soft, which I absolutely love, but unfortunately can't afford it right now. I've recently tried Aussie Moisture formula...and have found it anything but moisturizing. My hair feels very straw-like which I am definitely not used to! Does anyone have a recommendation for a really good drugstore conditioner and/or shampoo that's pretty moisturizing?


  Alongside my Pro Naturals Hair Repair System I now use Australian Tea Tree shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 13, 2015)

I love to use L'Oreal Paris Ever Creme Intense Nourishing Shampoo and Aussie's 3 Minute Miracle Smooth Conditioning Treatment! They both smell awesome, leave my hair super soft and don't break the bank.


----------



## lumaday (Aug 5, 2015)

Aveeno makes great shampoo and conditioner for dry hair, I've been using it on and off for a year and my hair is much more manageable and soft when I use it.


----------

